# Burton Snowboards 2023



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

Stores in Oz are starting to list 2023 range. Images have dropped for Burton. 3D Fish and Straight Chuter look nice as well as CX. What doesn't look good is the RRP $$$$$$$.










Burton


Burton is available now at Melbourne Snowboard Centre! Free shipping Australia-wide for orders over $50, buy now pay later with Zip and Afterpay.




www.melbournesnowboard.com.au













Snowboard


Massive selection of the best snowboard brands. Burton, Capita, YES, Jones, Endeavor & More! Afterpay & Zip Pay. Most Trusted Store.




www.rhythmsnowsports.com.au


----------



## BXNoob (Mar 20, 2020)

The Straight Chuter is definitely not worth 1K lol


----------



## justin_c (Dec 30, 2020)

The Customs look cool. And looks like the Name Dropper is back.

I wonder just how many Custom X Flying Vs they sell each year. I don't understand it. 

@Craig64 Is that RRP more so than usual for Oz pricing?


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

Family Tree Forager looks fun


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

So much to be said for buying decks at the end of the season looking at these prices


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm glad they brought the lightning bolt back to the Custom. The black/white one from a couple years ago was a great looking board.


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Next seasons Burton bindings. Credit goes to Threyethian on Reddit.


----------



## toaster (Jun 12, 2021)

That Family Tree Forager! #swoon


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Forager looks awesome but man that price. 

Is it just me or does the art for the boards just not feel... Cohesive? Maybe it's just seeing them all just laid out.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

ridethecliche said:


> Forager looks awesome but man that price.
> 
> Is it just me or does the art for the boards just not feel... Cohesive? Maybe it's just seeing them all just laid out.


It's $Au RRP.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

NT.Thunder said:


> So much to be said for buying decks at the end of the season looking at these prices


I'm glad I grabbed 5 new boards this year all around $Au450 mark. Custom, Straight Chutter, 3D Fish (son), Show Stopper, Leader Board. Should keep me happy for a few years........., I hope.


----------



## barry831125 (Feb 11, 2021)

Craig64 said:


> I'm glad I grabbed 5 new boards this year all around $Au450 mark. Custom, Straight Chutter, 3D Fish (son), Show Stopper, Leader Board. Should keep me happy for a few years........., I hope.


The desire for more boards is never satisfied


----------



## lafleur (12 mo ago)

i was so hyped for the new custom, but it looks like a ,the price is also like that !


----------



## Bertrand (Nov 4, 2021)

Custom X, Free and Deep Thinker and Flight Attendant are awesome imho. 😀 The FA was ugly in the last 2-3 years.


----------



## milutinho (Jan 10, 2011)

any soft good pics?


----------



## dc72 (11 mo ago)

Thanks for posting. I was wondering what the some of the folks at the Olympics were using. I see that Mark McMorris is using the 2023 Process, Red Gerard is on the new 2023 Custom X and some of the others are using the 2023 Custom. Personally, I really love the design of my 2022 Custom.


----------



## lafleur (12 mo ago)

dc72 said:


> Thanks for posting. I was wondering what the some of the folks at the Olympics were using. I see that Mark McMorris is using the 2023 Process, Red Gerard is on the new 2023 Custom X and some of the others are using the 2023 Custom. Personally, I really love the design of my 2022 Custom.


22 custom is the best design IMO


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

lafleur said:


> 22 custom is the best design IMO


I've found the top sheet graphics on 22 Custom are pretty fragile. It has a white paint overlay that appears to be not so durable.


----------



## lafleur (12 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> I've found the top sheet graphics on 22 Custom are pretty fragile. It has a white paint overlay that appears to be not so durable.


I like the overal colors and design on 22. I’ve seen that on some instagram photos too. But on the bottom green/lime side. Idk, is that dirt or whatt..


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

It’s wax…


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

dc72 said:


> Thanks for posting. I was wondering what the some of the folks at the Olympics were using. I see that Mark McMorris is using the 2023 Process, Red Gerard is on the new 2023 Custom X and some of the others are using the 2023 Custom. Personally, I really love the design of my 2022 Custom.


Is McMorris really riding the Process, or just a board with Process graphics? I remember him saying that he rode a stiffer version of the Hometown Hero at last years Natural Selection.

Also, Ben Ferguson said he rode a Custom with elongated nose and tail with Hometown Hero graphics on it at last years Jackson event. For the Alaska event he just said it was a Hometown Hero, but I suspect he was told to just say so for marketing.


----------



## dc72 (11 mo ago)

Craig64 said:


> I've found the top sheet graphics on 22 Custom are pretty fragile. It has a white paint overlay that appears to be not so durable.


Maybe I should put some PPF on it


----------



## dc72 (11 mo ago)

Luffe said:


> Is McMorris really riding the Process, or just a board with Process graphics? I remember him saying that he rode a stiffer version of the Hometown Hero at last years Natural Selection.
> 
> Also, Ben Ferguson said he rode a Custom with elongated nose and tail with Hometown Hero graphics on it at last years Jackson event. For the Alaska event he just said it was a Hometown Hero, but I suspect he was told to just say so for marketing.


It's certainly possible that he is riding a custom board and they put Process graphics on it for sales. Happens in the NHL all the time for goalies. They get whatever pads they want and the company will skin it whatever graphics they want from a different model if need be. I'm just saying I didn't recognize many of the Burtons I saw at the Olympics and now I know they're from 2023 models.


----------



## lafleur (12 mo ago)

dc72 said:


> It's certainly possible that he is riding a custom board and they put Process graphics on it for sales. Happens in the NHL all the time for goalies. They get whatever pads they want and the company will skin it whatever graphics they want from a different model if need be. I'm just saying I didn't recognize many of the Burtons I saw at the Olympics and now I know they're from 2023 models.


Ben Ferguson said that he rode a burton custom board with bigger nose and bigger tail, with hometown graphics on it. Also said that burton is testing new “things” with riders like him, to make better boards which would maybe produce in the furure lineups

you can see that yt video, just type: ben ferguson gear talks


----------



## Mico (Jul 27, 2021)

justin_c said:


> The Customs look cool. And looks like the Name Dropper is back.
> 
> I wonder just how many Custom X Flying Vs they sell each year. I don't understand it.
> 
> @Craig64 Is that RRP more so than usual for Oz pricing?


I was thinking the same too...
Who are they targeting the Custom X in Flying V towards...


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

justin_c said:


> The Customs look cool. And looks like the Name Dropper is back.
> 
> I wonder just how many Custom X Flying Vs they sell each year. I don't understand it.
> 
> @Craig64 Is that RRP more so than usual for Oz pricing?


Most boards have risen around $AU50 from '22 to '23.


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

I was wondering why the FT Forager was more expensive that the CX. Found the specs, has 600g core, 45° Carbon Highlights High Voltage. You would think it would have to have carbon stringers in the swallows to prevent adverse flex under load as well. 









Burton 2023 Forager Family Tree


Buy Burton 2023 Forager Family Tree Snowboard online or in-store at Balmoral Boards. We stock the latest gear and the top snowboarding brands.




www.balmoralboards.com.au


----------



## board geo nerd (11 mo ago)

This website has the basic geometry specs of the 23 boards:
Burton Mens Snowboards


----------



## Craig64 (Jul 16, 2015)

All the new boards for different brands are starting to list in Australian snowboard stores. All mega pricey $$$. I'd say with these prices there is going to be a few boards around at the EOS sales for them to unload. 









Snowboards


Shop the latest season snowboards for men, women & kids. We have the top brands & set-ups for Australian snowboarding, plus free shipping over $99.99.




www.balmoralboards.com.au


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

Craig64 said:


> All the new boards for different brands are starting to list in Australian snowboard stores. All mega pricey $$$. I'd say with these prices there is going to be a few boards around at the EOS sales for them to unload.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Inflation. Noticed the prices increased for all snowboard gear this season as well, here in Norway. Really sucks.


----------



## Shredtastic (Feb 13, 2014)

Craig64 said:


> I was wondering why the FT Forager was more expensive that the CX. Found the specs, has 600g core, 45° Carbon Highlights High Voltage. You would think it would have to have carbon stringers in the swallows to prevent adverse flex under load as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you are right , it doesn’t have additional carbon stringers …
As far as I understood the layering of the board, it has no carbon stringers from the back bindingin a 45* angle into its tail, like for example the B. Surfer; the Boralis Leviathan or other high priced SWT Boards.
The Carbon is more like a mesh , one layer of its construction.
The Board also thickens up into the tail , that should also add‘s some stability to the tail !


----------

